# Where is everyone fishing right now?



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

The parks are closed. I was wondering where everyone is fishing right now. I have had no luck off PI north causeway. I can get minnows or shrimp, i just cant find the fish. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## bobg03 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nowhere now, all beaches, boat ramps and public access to the water was closed by the governor about 1800 this evening...


----------



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m going to Cherry Grove tomorrow, beginning of Hog Inlet, for some crabbing and fishing. Anything being caught now besides flounder? And I’ve always used I think live minnows for bait, but wondering if there are any better options.


----------

